# Jill's Trip to Mexico by Mr. Monopoly (~BBW, Eating, Denial, Adventure, ~MWG)



## Mr. Monopoly (Dec 4, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Adventure, ~MWG _- A vacationing young lady become pretty enough for a supersized postcard, getting an exotic summer job with greater growth potential than expected. 

*Jill's Trip to Mexico
by Mr. Monopoly​*
Once there was a girl named Jill. Jill was an average girl, not too thin, not too pretty, just a cute average girl. She was out of high school and working in a mundane job that at least paid enough to allow some vacatioing.

One summer her and some of her girl friends decided to take leave from their jobs and go on an extended trip to Mexico. The four of them made reservations for an all inclusive resort, which is where everything is pretty much free if you pay to stay there: the food, the entertainment, etc. 

Jill packed her things and met up with her friends at the airport. They took the plane down, then a bus to the resort. As the bus pulled in they couldn't help but look at all of the scenery. It was so beautiful. After getting off the bus, the girls went to the check-in counter. 

The girls knew they would all be in separate rooms but when they got there. But the were surprised to find out that their rooms weren't close to each other at all. The resort was very big, so they might not even see each other every day. Jill's room was in the west side of the resort. She found her room, and settled in. One unusdual feature - except for the cabinet over the sink the room had no mirrors. Jill couuld not see her full body.

She was very hungry after the long flight and it was about dinner time so she left for the mess hut, as she liked to call it. It was made of trees. In the mess hut they had a buffet style of serving. Jill's eyes were bigger than her stomach. Without thinking, she grabbed a ton of food: tacos, burgers, quesadillas, and every thing else. When she was full there was still food on her plate. 

She was pretty upset that she she had to throw all that food away in a country where there were starving people. But there was nothing she could do. Jill felt bloated as she walked back to her room.

She decided she just wanted to lay down, so she did and went to sleep. After a long nap she clicked on the tv. She scanned thru the channels, not knowing which were which. looking around in vain for a TV Guide magazine to help her. Then she dozed off, waking after about two hours. She looked over by the phone and found a food service list. By now her regrets over throwing away food were past. She felt like eating again. And it was all free.

"Wow" she thought "They have everything in this place." 

She read over the menu, chicken fingers, hot and cold subs, burgers, fries, tacos, burritos, and all kinds of drinks. She looked at the back at the desserts side, "Oh, I didn't get to try any desserts, while I was down there, I was too full; maybe I could try some now. Hey it can't hurt, come on I'm on vacation. but what to order, that is the question." 

As before she asked for way too much food, and couldn't eat all of it. 

"Those were the best desserts ever," she exclaimed. Jill rubbed her belly, as it stretched far out after the big meal of fattening desserts. She decided to call it a night and go to bed. 

The next morning she woke up late, so she ordered breakfast in bed. She ordered everything in sight on the menu. This time she ate it all when they served her. After that she threw on her bikini and hit the beach. An hour later she called a beach waiter over and ordered a few drinks and some snacks. Later she ate a huge beefy lunch, and finished the day with another giant dinner and every dessert. 

After 2 months of this kind of food intake Jill's body changed hugely. Her whole body gained all over. When her clothes stopped fitting her she didn't care, she just thought she needed another size up. She thought she was had been a little skinny before anyway. But it wasn't just a little weight. She had gained a ton - well, not really, but at least twenty five pounds. 

Jill had not seen any of her friends since their vacation started, mainly for the fact that the resort was so big. When her friends did see her they almost did not recognize her.

Her legs had grown so much her thighs touched almost to the knee, and her butt had almost doubled in size, pushing her now nerw one piece bathing suit out, and looked like a bubble without her suit on. Her belly hung over the waist band of all of her shorts, and out of her shirts. Her shirts were so small they showed off her big belly all the time, all the way up to her belly button. It didn't help that her boobs had grown the most. They pushed on her shirt with obvious strain. Her arms had also thickened a lot and were now very wiggly. and to top it off her chubby face was accented with her double chin. But to her friends she blew off her gain, "Hey, what are a few pounds? Its an extended vacation, right?"

Having gained a few pounds themselves they didn't want to argue. 

One day after lunch she was finishing off some sweets when a guy came over to her 

"Hey there!” he said.

"Oh, hello" 

"How come you're on the beach but with no bikini. Thats not a very good way to get a tan" 

"Well the bikini I brought was to tight and my one piece I bought is getting a little small, and I don't have enough money for a new bikini." 

"Well do I have a deal for you, a free bikini and 50 bucks, and all I want to do is take some pictures of you. See I work for a postcard company and I need pictures for regular people on the beach." 

"Cool, sounds easy," she replied

"Ok go change into this,” he said as he handed her a bikini, “and meet me back here." 

With that she left for a room to change in. She did so promptly and came back in a hurry. She was so excited she didn't even notice that all of her empty plates were refilled and more was added. She simply obeyed the orders of the photographer, whose name was Greg. She just sat in her chair and held a piece of cake. 

"So can I see the post card when its done?" 

"Sure, I'll have them in about a week; you still going to be here?" 

"Yep" 

"Alright, I will see you then, have a good week." 

"OK, thank you," she said as she modeled her new bikini. She proceeded to sit back down and subconsciously started to eat all the food that was left for her, without even wondering how it got there. 

After another week of stuffing her face all day Greg came to see her on the beach. "Looks like you've been having a fun week." 

He knew she had been gaining because her belly was fully exposed from her shirt and her boobs were nearly busting out of her shirt. Also the bikini he had given her was already getting tight. 

"I got the post card for you," he handed it to her.

"Haha - Who is this fat girl and where is the post card of me?" 

"That is your post card, and that is you" 

"What! No, it can't be, I'm not fat like this person?" 

"Well camera adds ten pounds..." 

"Have I really gained that much weight since I got here?" 

"I guess you might have gained a little weight, this resort does that to some people. but I do have some good news that can cheer you up. My editor asked me if he could get more photos of you for more postcards, he says your a real gem to have on film." 

"More postcards?" 

"Yes, we would like to get you to sign a contract and everything." 

She thought to her self what to do. She didn't believe that this was her. She looked down at herself and saw her belly, but yet it didn't seem to have grown too much. But her mind was playing tricks on her. 

_'Ah, they tampered with it. It must be computer edited'_ she thought to herself

"Well that sounds pretty fun. I'll do it if you promise not to distort the photos. How much money are we talking about though?" 

"Oh honey its not just money. All of our contracted girls get to live in their own condo for the duration of their contract. And you get paid." 

"Wow thats really nice. And I want to get away from this resort anyways, its starting to get boring. There is nothing to do but eat, I think it has made me gain weight.”

"Well it's going to take me about a week to get the contracts and the condo ready, but I will send a car for you in a week that will bring you to your condo." 

"Ok, I guess I can tough it out one more week here." she said as she sat back down and picked up another snack cake. 

"Good, then I will see you in a week!" 

"Bye" she said with her mouth full of food and another snack cake in her hand. The week went by as usual, but Jill ate even more heavily because she was more than a little excited. 

On Wednesday just after dinner Jill was in her room. She had just ordered a large dessert plate. She was laying in her bed bulging out of abikini top and a pair of shorts but oblivious to her growing size. Her distended belly laid in her lap. Her body jiggled when she moved. A few moments later her phone rang. It was Greg. 

"Hey Jill, I just got the finished contract and thought we could talk about it over dinner tomorrow" 

"Well that sounds great, and good thing you want to have dinner tomorrow. I just ate and I'm stuffed." 

As she stopped talking the door rang. It was her desserts. "Oh well, that's the door; I gotta go"

"Ok well I will pick you up tomorrow about 7ish" 

"See you then" she said as she hung up the phone and rushed to the door. 

She couldn't wait to get these desserts, they were her absolute fave, and she was still in denial about how much she'd already gained, which was now about forty pounds. 

She opened up the door and the service man was not at all taken aback at all by Jill's apperance. There were more than a few people that had let themselves go while on vacation there. 

She quickly snatched the plate and sent the man off. Her tray was just bursting with cakes and things. She ate the whole thing quickly, then sat back and rubbed her belly. Then the thought came to her that tons of people would be seeing her on postcards, and this thought filled her with glee. She went to sleep stuffed as usual, then woke up to do her regular routine. 

7 o' clock rolled around and Greg showed up at her door. She had gone out and bought a dress just for the occasion. It was very pretty, but because it was in Mexico there was no size label. She just knew it fit, albeit a little snugly. 

"Well, didn't some one dress up for tonight," Greg said.

"I'm just so excited, this is like the opportunity of a life time. Tons of people see me on a postcard when they come here to vacation," Jill said, "Its gonna be awesome." 

"And if you're lucky you can make your way to international status, and you could have postcards in Florida and California and Australia." 

"Really, that would be so cool!" Jill replied. 

By this time they had left the resort and were headed out in Greg's car. "So where are we going for our very special dinner?" 

"Oh its this little amazing restaurant not too far away. Its an all-you-can-eat buffet." 

"Well, it sounds good" 

They drove for about ten minutes and stopped at a pleasant looking cantina.

"Well here we are, Chubby Chelsea's"

“Chubby Chelsea's? Thats an odd name. Does she own the place?" 

"Yes, she is actually a good friend of mine, we used to do business together before she opened the restaurant." 

The two to them went inside. The hostess was a big girl, quite a bit bigger than Jill. 

"Oh Greg, its so good to see you," the hostess said as she got up and gave Greg a hug 

"Hey Chels, how ya been?"

"Well the restaurant been doing great! How are you? Is this a new client?" 

"You betcha, Chels I would like you to meet Jill; she is just getting set up with her contract tonight"

"Well its very nice to meet you Jill. Greg here is an excellent guy, you can trust him." 

"Oh well thank you, and its nice to have met you too. Greg told me you ran a mighty fine restaurant." 

"Well he better have! I hope the two of you have a very nice night, and be welcome to as much as you want." 

"Thanks Chels," Greg said and he showed Jill to their table. Greg pointed out where the buffet was and Jill was on her way. She loaded up her plate as best she could, and when she was satisfied she returned to the table. 

"You're not eating anything?" she asked. 

"I'll grab something in a bit." he replied. 

"This food is really good," she exclaimed with a chille rellano in her mouth. 

"I told you Chelsea's was good" 

"You were not kidding!" 

When Jill's plate was just about done, Greg asked her if she was having seconds 

"Well, I dunno," she paused.

"Come on, that was a dinky plate, you have to have room for more" 

Jill's tastebuds were crying for more, the flavors she'd just savoured were exquisite. She was in complete denial as to thinking about the number of calories that might be involved.

"I guess you're right," she replied.

"Alright, I'll go get some more for you," Greg got up and Jill continued to finish. 

When Greg came back he had a plate that was bigger than the first. It seems as though he had found a huge tray to carry it back. It had a vurrito, several taquitos, rice and beans plus some fried fish with vegatables. 

"Wow, thats a lot of food." Jill said as she took her last bite of her first plate 

"You can handle it." 

"Oh I know I can handle it, I'm was just saying that it was big." She started in on her new plate. About half way threw she started slowing down.

'I don't know if I can finish this." she told herself, but she just smiled and kept eating. 

"Oh I almost forgot," he said as she neared the end. You need some desserts!" 

“I can't, I'm stuffed" 

"Come on they are so good. They are all Chelsea's creations, no one has anything else like them. trust me." 

All Jill could think about was what Chelsea had told her 'Greg here is an excellent guy, you can trust him' 

"Alright," she said. "I trust you, I guess I'll have some." 

"Awesome you won't be disappointed." he took off again.

Greg came back with a tray that rivaled the second main course, but this one was full of desserts. 

“Oh thats' too much, Greg.”

“Are you serious? This is nothing. You should see what Chelsea used to eat.”

“What?”

“Oh nothing,” he said as he slid the try in front of her and took her other one away. She took one bite and fell in love with the taste.

“Oh wow, this is the best thing I've ever tasted.” She had found a new wind and dug in with gusto. She gobbled up the desserts faster than anything she had ever eaten. 

When she was done her cheeks were covered with food and her special dress was stretched to the max. “Oomph. Wanna give me a hand?” 

Greg got up and helped Jill to her feet. Jill waddled out of the restraint. She slowly climbed in and sat in Greg's car, then began rubbing her belly. She acknowlefged its roundnessa, but to her mind it didn't seem all that big. Certainly not as big as in the pictures!

“Well, a car should be sent tomorrow to pick you up and drop you off at the condo.”

“Awesome, I cant wait to move in!” she replied

Jill tossed and turned all night thinking about the condo. _"What would it look like? Where is? Will I have neighbors? Will they be nice? Will I have a pool?" _

"All of my questions will be answered tomorrow," she finally told her self as she dozed off to sleep.

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## BTB (Dec 5, 2006)

Is a fun read and I hope it continues


----------



## FreneticFangs (Dec 23, 2006)

loved it. where's part 2?


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Apr 20, 2008)

*Chapter 2 - the First Shoot*

The next day the car arrived just as Greg had said. Jill had all of her things packed. She took the short drive to the condo. All the houses she passed looked the same. She arrived at what look like every other house. When she got out she saw Greg waiting for her. 

“Hey babe. Welcome to your new house. You like it?”

“Yeah it's nice.”

“Just wait till you see the inside.” The two of them went inside and Jill's mouth hit the floor. It was gorgeous. It had a beautiful high ceiling, stylish moder kitchen, soothing fresh living room and a nice bedroom off to the side. 

“The kitchen is fully stocked with a variety of foods - you can have whatever you want. The living room has plenty of places to sit. And right here on the table in the living room my boss's wife made you a nice welcoming cake.”

“That's one big cake!”

“Yeah she got a little carried away. Better eat it before it goes bad though.”

“Haha.”

“So the bedroom is over here. The closet is full of clothes for you. And thats about the end of the tour.”

“Wow, you guys really outdid yourselves for me.”

“Well we really do love our models. Oh and before I forget, over here is the phone and right in this drawer are all the delivery menus. There is delivery for just about everything in there, pizza, Chinese, fast food, and a dessert specialty store. You can just put all of the orders on our tab.”

“Really? Amazing.”

“Yeah, try it out.” Greg handed her the pizza menu. She called the number and ordered a large pepperoni pizza.

“Wow, that was easy.” she exclaimed.

“Well I best be off. But I will be in touch about your next photo shoot, so until then just enjoy the condo.”

“Thank you so much, and I will.” 

She was so overwhelmed she didn't know what to do first. She decided to follow Greg's advice and eat that cake before it got stale. She sat down on a couch after cutting a large piece and started eating it with her hands. Some frosting stuck to her fingers and face. The cake was very big. As she cut a second piece she was very doubtful that she could finish it in one sitting. At least it tasted very good. 

After about 20 minuets on chowing down on the cake her doorbell rang. It was the pizza boy. She answered the door just as she had become accustomed to at the resort, belly fully exposed, food on her face and hands, and hungry. But yet again, the delivery boy was not fazed by her at all. She put the pizza on the tab with a tip and rushed back inside. She put the pizza down on the kitchen table and started looking around for drinks. 

She opened the refrigerator and was amazed at what she saw. It was completely full. You could not fit one more thing in there. And it was filled out with the most delicious foods. Pudding, cold deserts, chocolate sauce, whipping cream, and loads of drinks. 

She took out a bottle of soda and cracked it open. She sat down next to her pizza and opened the box. It looked so good. There was cheese everywhere. It looked really gooey. She mowed down the pizza and chugged the soda. After her little snack she decided to take a nap. She went into the master bed room. Her bed was huge. She jumped into it and it was so comfortable. She fell asleep instantly.

A few hours later she awoke, very refreshed. “Oh my word, that was marvelous. I love this bed.” 

She rubbed her tummy, and feeling hungry went out to eat more cake. As she ate she wondered how someone made a cake this big; it was like a wedding cake, she thought.

After a big helping of cake, she saw that it was about dinner time. She looked over her menus and ordered some Chinese food. She hadn't had Chinese since she had been back in the states. 

After she ordered the food she looked around the condo for some entertainment. Back at the resort, she usually watched tv or movies while she ate in her room. Across from the luxurious couch was a gigantic TV. She looked for a way to turn it on, and when she finally did the doorbell rang.

The delivery boy handed Jill the 2 big bags of food and Jill took them inside. This was the most Chinese food Jill had ever seen, and it was all hers. She dug in and gradually finished it all before bed time. Jill changed into some Pj pants and her tank top. Her belly was very full, and stuck out straight. She crawled into bed and thought to herself “This is the best condo ever. This really is the chance of a life time. Free food, free shelter, and money. I can't believe it.” 

Soon after she fell asleep.

The next morning she woke up and had a huge breakfast. Then sat on her couch. She looked down at her soft belly that was sitting in her lap and thought _“this would be a good day to drop some of that weight I gained at the resort.” _

She could see her small back yard from the windows, and decided to go out there. She changed into her small sports bra and shorts and made it to the patio door. But when she tried to open the patio door she couldn't. She tried everything to get it unlocked but it wouldn't budge. 

“I'm locked out of the back yard,” she said to her self. Next she tried the back sliding door. But she couldn't budge that either. She even tried opening the windows and sliding out of those, but she couldn't even crack them. 

After her frustration with the door she decided she would just do sit ups in the living room. She did her best with her sit ups as she could. It was a little bit harder now that her belly was so big, and she hadn't worked out in the longest time. She was able to get a few done but was exhausted afterwards. 

“I don't remember sit-ups being this hard,” she noted out loud. After sit-ups she went on to running. At first she tried running in circles and the decided to just run in place. After a very short amount of time Jill got very bored. There was no music for her to listen to and nothing on television to watch. She quit running and returned to the couch. 

“Well that was a good day one. I should really start off slow.”

She sat on the couch for a few minutes think about what she could do. Soon enough she reached for some of the cake right in front of her, but then brought her arm back. “No, I shouldn't eat too much of that, I will ruin all I have done. How about I get a nutritious lunch going?” 

She headed into the kitchen and started looking around. Donuts here, cheese puffs there, snack cakes all in here, cookies all over up there. 

“Wow there is really nothing to make here.” She started looking at the menus. Desert Palace: free slice of cheesecake with order of pastries, Domino's: Get one large pizza, two more come with it, Burger Mania: six burgers for the price of one and fries and pie come with each burger. 

“Wow this isn't very helpfull either. I guess I'll get some burgers.” 

She ordered her burgers, and they insisted she get all six, and that they wouldn't take no for an answer. They also forced her to get large milkshakes and chicken tenders. She felt quite guilty once she hung up the phone, but once again she was happy when the doorbell rang and her food was there. 

This time she answered the door with her sportswear on. She took the big bags and started to eat her lunch. When she opened the wrappers on the burgers she was surprised. She thought they were going to be small fast food burgers, but these burgers were huge, much larger then what she was used to. But she ate them all including the fries, pies, shakes, and tenders.

Afterwards she felt guilty for eating so much. “I totally just ruined all the hard work I did today.” 

Jill got up from the kitchen and made her way into the living room. She sat down on the couch and stared at the half eaten cake. 

_“Wow this cake is never ending,” _she thought to her self. _“I should really finish it off so its not tempting me any more, and I can start working off those pounds tomorrow.” _

Jill started in on the rest of the cake. Full from the large meal, she couldn't eat much. She laid back in the couch rubbing her full belly. “Oh boy, I'm so full, I can't eat this right now. I should just call it a night.” 

Jill waddled to her bed room and pealed off her shirt. It was covered in grease and frosting from her day's eating. She struggled to get on a tank top, and then plopped in bed. She fell asleep dreaming of her first photo shoot.

At about 2 in the morning Jill awoke in an instant. 

“What a nightmare,” she exclaimed. “I'm glad thats over.” 

She rubbed her eyes as she sat up. A feeling in the pit of her stomach woke her up even more. 

“Wow, why am I so hungry this late at night? I guess I can eat a little some thing to put me back to sleep.” She got up and found her way to the kitchen. From the kitchen she spotted her cake in the living room. 

“Cake, you are going down.” She parked her round behind on the couch, and grabbed a piece of cake with her hands. She was really determined to finish this cake here and now.

She was getting to the end and her eyes were starting to close on her. But she wanted to finish before falling back asleep. She was eating it as fast as she could, making a mess in the process. 

“None of your tricks now cake, you will be defeated." Crumbs and frosting were falling in her exposed cleavage as well as falling into her lap and getting squished onto her thighs. She had her head resting on the table as she shoveled the last chunks of cake and crumb into her mouth. Chewing as her eyes shut, she had swallowed her last bite and fallen asleep again.

She awoke to the door bell ringing. It buzzed and buzzed in her head, until she finally got up and realized someone was at her door. She opened the door, not yet fully awake, to see Greg standing on the other side. He let himself in and said “Good morning. Hope I didn't wake you.”

“No, no, it's fine. Come in.”

“Looks like you had a battle with a cake, and it won.”

“Actually I won.” she corrected him as she pointed to coffee table that now had cake crumbs on it where a giant cake used to stand.

In actuality the cake had won. Jill's hair was filled with crumbs and frosting from rolling around in it all night, it made her look like an unbathed wicked witch. Crumbs still filled her cleavage and the cake had added a few pounds to her figure. 

“Well well, it seems like you are enjoying your condo.”

“I am, it's so great. The bed, the television, the view. I did have a question about the doors though, I couldn't seem to get outside to the back yard.”

“What about the food, are the services alright?” as he ignored her question.

“Yeah they are great. The food is delicious and all the delivery boys are nice.”

“Good glad to hear. Well you will be happy to know that your first photo shoot is today. I would have preferred that you could have gotten acquainted here a little bit longer, but my boss thinks your progress is enough to get you in the shoot today.”

“My progress? Well I don't mind doing a photo shoot. I did want to work off some of those resort calories today but it can wait.”

“And wait it must, I need you to go get ready immediately. You might want to get some of that cake off of you.” He pointed at her chest and she looked down to see.

“Well I never said the cake didn't fight back.” 

She went off to her room and took her bouncing bottom with her. She showered and changed and came out of her room to find Greg waiting for her. He had laid out an outfit for her while she was in the shower, and ordered a breakfast. It was laid out in the kitchen and when Jill saw it her eyes widened. “I thought we had a photo shoot to go to?”

“Well you can't go to your first photo shoot on an empty stomach. So eat up.” 

Jill realized she was strangely ravenous and didn't object. She dove in and started eating everything - waffles, scrambled eggs, sausages, and bacon. Most all of the food except the meat was covered in syrup. Greg rushed her along putting more food on her plate and telling her to eat faster. She obeyed. She knew they were on a time schedule and didn't want to slow anything down on her first day. Syrup got all over her sun dress and she even wiped her hand on her chest smothering it even more. When she was finally done she reached for a napkin to clean her self up with, but Greg grabbed it out of her hand claiming that they didn't have any more time.

The two of them rushed in his nice car down the street. They passed all houses that looked just like Jill's. Finally when they got to the end of the street, there was a whole big set up waiting for them. This was a true photo shoot. Much bigger than what Jill had done on the beach her first time. Here people were running all around. Big lights and scenery backgrounds stood everywhere. “Wow Greg, I didn't know it was going to be this big”

“Most of our shoots are smaller than this, but today we are not shooting for our postcards. We were hired to shoot photos for a local restaurant.”

“What sort of restaurant?”

“It an all day breakfast place. I can take you there once they put up your pictures if you would like.”

“That sounds so cool! I'm so excited. But its good that's another day 'cause I'm stuffed."”

“And don't worry, none of my other girls are here today, so all my attention is yours.” The two finally got out of the car and Greg lead Jill over to where they would be doing the photos. Greg introduced Jill to the photographer. His name was Hank and he was a really nice guy. He had a warm smile and complemented Jill's figure and her dress. 

The photo shoot was about to erupt, and Jill got into position. She sat at a little table with a stack of mouth watering pancakes on it. They pancakes weren't real, Jill could tell, but on the photographs they would look like it. After a few shots of that and a few more with Jill fork in hand. They added a few more food items. Soon enough the table was over flowing with breakfast foods. Hank had Jill doing everything from rubbing her belly to pretending to eat the fake food. His one line he kept telling her was to “Sell it”. And sell it she did. 

Hank was taking so many pictures. Jill was getting tired pretty fast, she hadn't done this much activity for months. She had been in Mexico for about 3 months and done nothing but sit and eat, and a little swimming when she first arrived. All this excitement kept her going. But before she knew it, it was over. 

“Thats a wrap,” Hank said

“Over so soon?” Jill replied

“We have more than enough pictures. You did great Jill. Good Job.” Jill went over to where Greg was standing.

“Great job Jill. You're a natural.”

“You think?”

“Of course. I didn't know how you were going to handle this big shoot, but you performed with flying colors. Shall we go out to Chelsea's for a celebration dinner?”

“Sure thing. All this fake food has got me craving the real stuff” It was still early but Greg and Jill beat the dinner rush. The two were seated and both hit the buffet line. They unfortunately did not get to run into Chelsea this time around. Both of them brought back large trays of food, which was out of character for Greg. He was a young fit man, who didn't seem to indulge much. But when he set his tray down, he did not start into it like Jill did. While Jill was eating like there was no tomorrow, Greg was nibbling at his food. When Jill had finished her plater she started to get up for seconds.

“Oh here finish mine.” Greg said as he slid his plate over to her. “I'll go refill yours with some desserts.”

“Alright, just make sure you get one of those truffles that I like.”

“I'll get two.” he said as he made his way to gather up deserts.

He came back to the table with what looked like every dessert in the place. Jill's eyes widened as he set the tray down in front of her. Before she started putting the tray to shame she looked at a couple a few tables away. There was a fairly fat woman eating just as many desserts as her. The woman looked very familiar, but Jill could not put her finger on where she knew her. The thought left her head as she started to eat all of the worlds best deserts. When she was done Greg helped her up and Jill looked but the other couple had already left.

“How did you enjoy your celebration dinner?” Greg asked.

“It was delicious. This place gets better and better.” Jill replied as she rubbed her belly. It was a shock she had not noticed the extent to which her belly had grown. From the pot belly she had acquired at the resort, to the spare tire she had when she left, and now she had an extended gut which pushed against the dress she was wearing. Her dress had become so taut from her large meal, it was almost splitting.

“Well lets get you home and in bed. You had a big day at your first shoot, I'm sure you're exhausted.”

“I am quite tired. I'm totally worn out.” Greg drove Jill to her condo and made sure she got in safely. Jill fell into her massive bed. Without changing, she fell asleep.

(Continued in post 12 of this thread)


----------



## Tommy (Apr 21, 2008)

PLEASE keep writing more!!! I love where this story is going. Please continue it and not keep us hanging too long. Thanks


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Apr 21, 2008)

Surprisingly part 3 is in the works. I'm not guaranteeing anything, as you might know from my past, But I have been in the writing mood more, so the out look is good. I'm glad you enjoyed it, and I hope all you silent readers did too.


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a quick question for all your readers out there. I'm writing part 3 of this story and am wondering how you feel about the impossible amounts of food Jill is putting away. should I stick to this, or should I try and bring it down a little bit?


----------



## Observer (Apr 22, 2008)

Personal opinion: if you want her to stay in denial about her growth don't have impossible quantities. Instead provide distractions and plausible rationalizations.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, and PLEASE have her fatten up to at least 350 lbs with lots of descriptions on how her body and face is changing into a SSBBW's if you could. eventually wearing huge colorful TENT dresses for the finale photos, etc....

thanks


----------



## tazer94 (Apr 23, 2008)

i would personally like to have her eat a realistic amount of food. great story so far can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the support guys. Tommy I love the enthusiasm. It totally makes me want to get this story out sooner and give a push to write more. 

I appreciate all the input it's great. I'm going to try and just keeping going with that story and see where it takes me. If I'm feeling the unreal amounts of food I might just go with it. 

I love to post up stuff to keep you guys talking, so chew on this. What sort of things can we Jill to do? Any situations you would like to see Jill in? Thought it would be fun to see what you guys think my character is going to be doing.


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (Apr 23, 2008)

*Chapter 3 --- Day Off at the Spa*

Jill awoke in her luxurious king size bed late the next morning. She lay in bed waking up slowly. She felt her tight dress that was still on from the previous day. It had seem to rip a bit as she had slept that night. 

She finally got out of bed and took off the ratty dress. She threw the greasy thing in a pile on the floor and threw on a tee shirt and shorts. She stretched as she made her way out of her bedroom, lifting her arms over her head. This raised her big boobs up and then caused them to slap down on her belly when she brought her arms back down.

“Yesterday was so amazing.” Jill thought to her self. “I cannot wait to see the pictures hanging in the restaurant.” 

Jill pondered what she should have for breakfast. She was craving some donuts and found them on the delivery menu. “Hi can I get a order of a dozen donuts?...Buy a dozen get one free? And a box of donut holes when I order two dozen? Do you guys have any cinnamon rolls?...double orders on rolls when I get four or more you say? Well then give me six of those...no, nothing else thank you."

Jill sat down on her couch and waited for her breakfast. She turned the TV on, but there was nothing good to watch.

Her food soon arrived, and as she returned to her couch and started eating one of her favorite shows came on. Good shows came on one after the other as she continued to eat. When she was done with her four dozen donuts and two boxes of donut holes she polished off all 12 cinnamon rolls. She was feeling quite full and let her belly rest in my lap. It spilled over her shorts, and was freed when she unbuttoned her shorts. 

Jill now pondered what she was going to do with her day. The newness of the condo had worn off, she had already done everything there was to do in the small place. The shows on TV were tapering off, and the commercials only made her want to stuff more into her stomach. She knew that she had a big breakfast, but the place just had so much to offer. 

Despite her craving she did not raid the kitchen for sweets, the thought that she wanted to lose a few pounds were still in her head. If she had realized her true size she would be thinking about that more with every fattening treat she pushed past her lips. 

When the thought of working out a little bit more had reached the point where she was getting off the couch to go change, the phone started to ring. “Hello is this Jill?” The voice on the line said “Hi this is Pete from Domino's. We were reviewing our orders and it seems like you order a few days ago was late by one minute. We wanted to make it up to you by sending you two complementary pizza's. They should be leaving the oven shortly and on their way to your house any minute. Thanks for ordering with us, and have a great rest of the day.” 

Then all Jill head was a dial tone.

“But I'm not even hungry. I'm not in the mood for pizza.” Jill confused still from that phone call went to her bedroom in search for bigger pants. The working out thought had already left her head, and her focus was now on the fact that food was on its way. She found a larger pair of shorts in her drawer and tossed the small pair where her dirty dress was. Her doorbell rang just as she was ready. The delivery boy handed her the pizzas and a few extra boxes.

“What are these?” She asked.

“Extra cheese sticks and cinnamon sticks to go with your order. We feel really bad about being late with your order. Is there is anything else I can offer? How about a few more cheese sticks to go with those? I have another pizza in the car, hold on I'll be right back.” the boy rushed to the car and carried back two big pizza boxes. 

“I found another one as well. Here you are ma'am. Enjoy.” He closed the door and rushed off to his car. 

“I wasn't even hungry.” Jill then did what she did best. She put all the delivery out on the coffee table, turned on the Tv and ate her afternoon away. The Tv kept her entertained all day and she just kept snacking on all of the food. When she was finally done all of the empty boxes join the rest of the trash next to the couch. She rubbed her belly and watched some more Tv. 

It was about dinner time, but Jill had just stopped eating. So she pondered if she should eat dinner or not. “I'm so full from all that pizza, but I can't skip dinner, that's unhealthy.” 

After a few more Tv programs, her stomach had made enough room for a little dinner. 

“I should at least eat something,” she rationalized in her mind.

Jill looked over her menu selection. She had eaten out from pretty much every place already. She was feeling like burgers tonight and started to dial the number. 

“Hi Jill. Thanks for calling Burger Hut. It looks like you placed quite an order with us last time. Would like you like to add anything to your order this time?”

“No thank you. Just looking for a small dinner.”

“Well may I interest you in our new chicken nugget meal. We are offering up to 20 in a serving. Let me add an order of them to your list and let you try them out.”

“Sure, that sounds fine.”

“Your order will be ready soon. Thanks again, and have a great meal.” after Jill hung up the phone she remembered how much food came with hey last burger order. It was quite a large meal. 

Soon the doorbell rang and Jill answered. She grabbed her bags from the delivery boy and came back inside. She forgot how large her meal had been but she didn't remember it being this big. She didn't think she was going to be able to finish all this food. They had added two orders of 20 nuggets which only increased her large meal. 

Jill ate deep into the night, drifting asleep in her living room. She was getting quite full but continued to snack on her greasy food. There was still a bit left, but Jill was so tired she sat back and fell asleep with a half eaten burger in her hand.

Jill awoke to a few melted milk shakes and a several cold chicken tenders. She had managed to eat most of her food, and also managed to widen her waist line. Due to her constant eating yesterday, her clothes had started to put a strain on her. 

Jill decided to be proactive today. She got up and showered. She found a comfortable pair of clothes to wear. Nothing she had was loose on her, but she had some shirts that almost hid her belly. All of them exposed her large chest though. Her boobs filled her bra. Her thick legs jiggled when she walked as well as her behind. 

Jill didn't seem to mind her new girth. She also hadn't seem to notice. She knew she a gained a few pounds at the resort, but she thought that all this over eating at the condo was just part of the job. Her new found appitaite was growing everyday. Since coming from the resort Jill had been nonstop eating. 

Most of Jill's thoughts were about food. Even during her first photo shoot she wished was that the fake breakfast was real and she could start digging on. 

“Wouldn't that be the best shoot? If they took pictures of me eating. Maybe I should ask Greg about that.” She said as she browsed the breakfast menu.

Jill ordered a heaping breakfast filled with an omelet and a side of flap jacks, plenty of bacon, and potatoes every way you can slice them. Food Food Food. All Jill ever had on her mind. Even before her breakfast arrived, she started thinking about what she would have for lunch. These thoughts soon left her mind when the food did finally arrive and Jill started to dig into this breakfast feast. She enjoyed every last bite of it and was sad when she put the last bite of butter and syrup covered pancake in her mouth. 

For a moment when food wasn't in the forefront of Jill's brain she asked her self what she was going to do with her day. Exciting things were few and little around her small condo. She had become accustom to eating and watching Tv all day. She thought about trying to work about a bit before lunch, but wanted to wait for her breakfast to settle. She plopped down on her couch and put on a hour long show, and would work out after it.

Almost as the show was ending a knock came at the door. Jill got up to get it still in her pajamas, belly hanging out and boobs unconfined. As she waddled to the door and rubbed some syrup off her chest. Jill opened the door to see Greg on the other side. 

“Hey babe.” He said.

“Oh Greg, I wasn't expecting you.”

“Well I thought I would come by and take you out for the day. You must be getting bored lounging around here.”

“Well, I guess you're right. I didn't really have anything planned.” Jill replied, totally forgetting about her little work out session, that most likely would have resulted in a bigger lunch and an after noon of relaxing. 

“Alright then, go get dressed in something you can move around in and we will be off.” 

Jill went in her room and tried to find something comfortable to wear. She didn't know what Greg meant by 'move around in' but Jill just looked for something that would fit. Due to her denial, she was very confused to why her clothing was not fitting anymore. She through on a tank top and a pair on loose shorts and they hit the road. 

There was a box of donuts waiting for Jill in the car and Greg said. “I didn't know if you had eaten already.”

“Thats all right, I won't let them go to waste though.” Jill munched on the donuts while Greg drove. Greg drove and drove and drove, while Jill munched and munched. Jill wasn't paying any attention to where they were going, she had no clue where anything was to begin with, so she just focused on her box of donuts. 

Greg finally pulled into a spa and parked the car. 

“A Spa? “ Jill asked curiously

“Yeah! I thought you could use a day to relax. You know, get all the special treatment and ease off any stress your new job has brought on.”

“Well when you put it that way...”

“You have been quite the trooper. Most girls don't get this many shoots this fast. It usually takes about a month for them to settle in and fully bloom, but you were just made to work for us.”

“You really think so?”

“Indeed. And so does my boss. He has seen your work and wants to squeeze all that potential you got in you. So enjoy your day of relaxing, because you have another shoot tomorrow, and you're not going to be my only girl there.”

“You mean I'm not going to have your eyes all over me like usual.” she said in a flirtatious way.

“You can't always have me all to yourself.” The two stopped chatting and made their way to the entrance. 

Jill was intrigued as to what was in store for her once she got in. “First thing up is a relaxing massage.”

“Sounds amazing.”

“Tiffany here will show you where you need to go and will be your masseuse.”

“Great! Nice to meet you Tiffany, I’m so excited for my spa treatment. “

“Well if you would just come this way then we can get things started” Tiffany said as she led Jill down a hallway away from Greg. Jill get prepped for her massage and laid down on the table and waited for Tiffany. Soon after Tiffany came in and started to work on Jill’s back.

“You have marvelous skin Jill, not a lot of people have great skin like you.”

“Oh, well thank you Tiffany, that’s so sweet of you.”

“If you would like to turn around now I can do your front side” Jill turned around and laid exposed on the table. “Wow you are so pretty Jill.”

“Tiffany you are too nice.”

“No I mean it, you should be a model.”

“Well actually I am.”

“I’m not surprised, for a beautiful girl like you it’s the perfect job.”

“It really is. It’s nothing too big though, I just model mostly for vacation postcards that are sold around here at the local resorts. I hope to get into bigger things though. Greg is my manager and says that I should be making my way up the ranks pretty quickly.”

“No doubt. With a body and face like yours you’re a natural.” Tiffany continued rubbing Jill’s soft skin and telling her half-truths for a while longer. Jill enjoyed every moment of it. When she was done Tiffany led her to a relaxing Jacuzzi in front of a TV. “Can I get you anything to drink Jill?”

“Do you have any soda? I’m so thirsty.”

“Of course, I’ll be right back. Enjoy.” Tiffany came back with a tall cold glass of soda and a tray of sweets. She sat them down next to Jill. Jill had not noticed how hungry she was. In the spa she was not surrounded by food so she felt no need to eat. But she devoured the treats quickly while looking for something to watch. Another tray was brought out when she finished with one. The jets felt good on her recently massaged skin. She stayed in the Jacuzzi for a while until Greg came and found here. 
“Enjoying your day off?”

“Extremely! This place is great.”

“Whatever makes you happy is yours. Would you like to join me out by the pool for a nice tan?”

“Sure, I haven’t been getting a lot of sun and I’m sure you guys would like a nice dark sexy tan on me huh?”

“Precisely. That’s why I got this for you” Greg held an extremely skimpy bikini “I’ll leave you to change. The pool is just outside that door. I’ll be waiting.”

Jill slipped out of the one-piece bathing suit they provided for her and stretched the small bikini around herself. She joined Greg outside. 

“Did I land myself a sexy model or what?” he said.

“Hell yes you did” Jill said as she showed off her &#8216;sexy’ body. 

“Come lay down so I can rub some tanning lotion on you.” Jill laid chest down on a recliner and Greg got out some lotion. She untied her top and let it fall exposing the sides of her enormous boobs. 

He rubbed her everywhere. He rubbed in the crevices of her legs, in the folds of her flabby sides, and all over her soft back. “Just let me know when you want me to turn over and I’ll get your front.”

They chatted about tomorrows shoot and other little things. After a while Jill said “I’m ready to turn over now. Do you want me to leave my top off to avoid tan lines?”

Greg had to scratch his chin. After a moment of hesitation he replied “I was going to ask if you were comfortable that. We don’t want any lines showing when you are modeling all sorts of different swim suits tomorrow on the beach.”

Jill proceeded to turn over and expose herself again. She laid on her back and closed her eyes. Greg took this opportunity to look over every inch of Jill. He had never really had the chance to view her fully, he always had to make sure that she never saw him looking at her. He started in on the lotion again, nervous about her chest area. He worked over her big belly for a while, enjoying the folds over and over again. 

Finally we worked his way to her chest. She gave out a small moan the first time he moved across her chest, and then when he found his way back and stayed for a small trip she gave out another moan. He knew he could not enjoy this for much longer without giving off the wrong impression, not now. His hands may have left her chest but his eyes still fixated on it.

They continued to lay and tan for a while until they knew they should get out of the sun. Jill put her top back on and then covered up with a shirt and pair of shorts Greg had provided. The two of them left the spa and were on their way back to the condo.

They arrived out front and Greg showed her inside. “We tidied up a bit for you, took out your trash and your laundry. We also added to your wardrobe. We noticed your workout efforts and wanted to reward you with better fitting clothing.”

“Oh, that is so cool. Thank you. Are you sure you got my size right?”

“I have been in this business for a long time, I’m sure I got your size right.”

“I can’t wait to see my new clothes!”

“Well you go enjoy, I’ll be seeing you tomorrow. Remember to have a hardy dinner and get a good nights rest.”

“Will do.” She replied not really listening as she slipped into her room to check out her new clothes. They were even cuter than before. She tried on a couple of things and they all fit well. She then went to look at the sizes but couldn’t find them listed on anything. 

“Must be a weird Mexico thing. They all fit great so no reason to complain. I should try working out more so they can buy me more clothing.” 

As she put her clothes away her stomach started to rumble “I should have one of those hearty dinners Greg was talking about.”

Jill jiggled her way into the kitchen and found her takeout menus. She noticed that there were a few more added while she was gone. She cracked a bottle of soda while looking through them and also noticed her refrigerator had been restocked of the sods she had drunk. 

She ordered out from a new place that served chicken wings. The order included french fries and onion rings. Her order came quickly and she carried the large order of wings into the living room. She took off the lid and looked into the container full of sweet saucy wings. 

As she wolfed them down she thought about how this was the best opportunity she could ask for. She was found as a model during vacation and now works for a company that will give her anything she wants and treats her like royalty. She only has to work a few days here and there and the rest of the time she gets to stay on vacation in beautiful Mexico. What a perfect career.

She finished off all of her wings and rubbed her hands on her shirt covering her belly. She went to bed with grease and wing sauce on her face and clothing thinking about breakfast. 

(Continued in post 16 of his thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd like to see a touch of force feeding 

excellent story thus far


----------



## the_strength_within (Apr 25, 2008)

Mr. Monopoly said:


> I have a quick question for all your readers out there. I'm writing part 3 of this story and am wondering how you feel about the impossible amounts of food Jill is putting away. should I stick to this, or should I try and bring it down a little bit?



The amounts of food is fine, but the weight gain is off a bit. If someone were to eat a huge cake, say... a 20 lb cake, in two days, they'd gain most likely 10 lbs from it. and the amounts of food, she'd be gaining very quickly... so maybe do some more detailed descripts. or something.


----------



## Observer (Apr 25, 2008)

Which is exactly the issue - that much sugar in one's system would not produce a two day weight gain but a sugar high and a belly ache. If this is to be a pure fantasy tale then the author can conveniently ignore reality. But if indeed it is a realistic tale of model exploitation there are numerous other options - but it requires more believable consumption.

Personally I'd like to see Jill and her employer develop a relationship and her popularity grow over time to that of a local celebrity proud of her bulk (once she gets past denial and realizes what is going on).


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (May 19, 2008)

*Chapter 5 - Jill finds out she's now fat*

Jill rose the next day in bed with the light shining in thought the window. She lifted her massive body in bed to a sitting position. She moved a flock of hair that was in her face away with her chubby hand. She was still dirty from last night's feast as she often was. This morning she was a buttery and greasy mess. The light sweater she was wearing was covered in butter stains and soda marks. Her elastic waisted pajama pants had wiped on grease marks from her hands. Her face was covered with grease as well as butter. It was very apparent that she needed to clean up, even to her. 

While still in bed she took off her dirty t-shirt revealing her large belly that was not being contained by her tank top. Her tank top wasn't really doing much of anything actually. Her massive jugs stretched out the top and made it rid up so high on her belly. She rubbed a hand across her tan fat belly and then eased out of bed and into the bathroom. Jill didn't know what time it was but she knew she was waiting for Greg to arrive before she could eat anything. 

Jill cleaned herself up and got ready for a new day. She didn't know what surprise Greg had for her; she could only assume he was taking her out on another adventure. After her shower Jill didn't know what to do. Nothing good was on Tv, she couldn't eat anything due to Greg's orders, she didn't want to get sweaty from working out, and she was surrounded by food coming out of the cabinets. Jill stood in the kitchen tapping her fingers on the counter while starring at the door. Her stomach rumbled. 

"Why would Greg keep me waiting like this?" She asked herself. Jill was used to having a full breakfast by this point. She wasn't used to feeling this way. She thought about the boxes of doughnuts she had on the shelf next to the fridge. She could just have one to tide herself over for now. It won't ruin her appetite. She thought and thought about opening the box. She pictured just how it would taste. 

As she pictured the chocolate morsels in her head her stomach let out a loud rumble. Jill could no longer resist, she flew to the shelf where a dozen boxes of donuts sat. She took one down and brought to the counter. She ripped the box open and carefully slid a bite into her mouth. One bite was not enough for our large model, she craved more. She shoved a second bite encompassing the rest of the donut in her mouth just as soon as it was clear. Her second bite was not as graceful as the first. 

She picked up another, but hesitated before bringing it to her lips. She didn't want to make a mess like she was apt to do and she also didn't want to get full before her big plans with Greg. If he said not to eat then she shouldn't eat. 

Her stomach was still empty and craved more food. She decided one or two more could tide her over until Greg fed her. Two became four and four became six. Her box was empty and she was cleaning the crumbs out into her mouth. She immediately wanted more. The boxes on the self were calling out to her. She was still quite hungry and her stomach still felt empty. She knew she could eat more and still have room for breakfast. As she made a move for the shelf the front door opened and someone walked into the condo. Jill quickly trashed the box she was holding, and wiped her mouth.

Greg and another woman came in and two boys each carrying a tray came in and dropped them off on the counter. 

"Thank god you are here, I'm so hungry." Were the first words out of Jill's mouth. 

"Don't worry hun, there is plenty of food in the tray. I'd like you to meet Faith." Faith was the girl that Jill had found attractive yesterday at the shoot even though she was quite fat. Faith was dressed pretty well showing off her curves and looking better than yesterday.

"Ah yes, I saw you yesterday at the shoot." Jill replied

"Yes I saw you too. I didn't believe Greg when he said that was your second shoot. You did so well and you have only been with the company for a week or so. I didn't have my second shoot until after a month with them, I wasn't ready yet." As Faith said this she rubbed her ample belly. Jill didn't seem to notice what Faith was getting at. Jill's body didn't need a long prep time; she had gotten big enough within the first week to be able to start having shoots. This pleased Greg and his supervisors. 

"Well I brought Faith over so you should have a little company. The model life can get pretty lonely, so I thought you could start to get acquainted with my fellow talents. I brought you guys breakfast for you to share. I'll let you two go at it and get out of your hair." Greg said as he backed up and left Jill's place.

After Greg left the two girls made their way to the living room. Jill checked out Faith's body. She didn't know why such a pretty girl would let herself go like that. 

"I wonder what Greg brought for us," Faith said as she tried to start conversation. Faith took the lid off the big tray to reveal a omelet meal for them. Each section had a different selection of egg delight. Some of them were just smothered in cheese others were packed with bacon or ham. The girl dug in making sure to cover their food in ketchup before consuming. Jill noticed how much and fast Faith ate. For every omelet Jill ate Faith had two. To be fair to Faith, Jill wasn't eating at her normal pace; she went slower and took in what was happening with her new friend. Jill didn't even realize that's how she looked when she was pigging out.

All the omelets whet down and the girls started chatting. 

"So you moved in a week ago?" Faith asked.

"Yeah just about. I think today is my seventh day here."

"Wow so you had two photo shoots within your first six days. I think that's a record."

"Really?" Jill was a little shocked; she thought she was living the normal model life. "How many photo shoots have you done?"

"Well I do about one a week, but I only did two within the first four weeks I was here. Most girls have their first shoot about 30 days after they arrive,"

"Really that long? I had my first shoot the second day I was here."

"For the breakfast restaurant, right? A lot of our girls have their pictures up there. That's a warm up for the newbies. Yesterday's shoot was the real deal. Did you enjoy it? You seemed to have a blast in front of the camera."

"I did! I felt great up there. I just think about how my model body is going to be on post cards all over the area and how I'm going to be the face of peoples vacations to show all their friends and family." Jill explained.

"Being a model is just the best job ever. By the way are you still hungry?" Jill was a little shocked by the question. Jill had been satisfied by the meal but was also not full. She thought about how the fat girl just wanted more food.

"Well the omelets didn't fill be all the way up, and they didn't satisfy my sweet tooth very well."

"Great," replied Faith "Because Greg also left us with a tray full of pastries and sweets." 

Faith proceeded to get up and grab the tray from the counter. She brought it over to where the two were sitting and took the lid off. Jill looked in and her lips began to water. The tray was packed with fresh pastries. It had chocolate éclairs, Danishes, fresh warm donuts, sticky buns, and muffins. Jill looked over at Faith and she was drooling too. Jill didn't notice her own drooling and proceeded to judge Faith for her savory look.

The pair of them started to eat one after another. Jill didn't pay as much attention to Faith this time, and instead enjoyed the sugary delights being placed past her lips. Every bite was gooey and rich and Jill loved each and every single thing she ate. 

After about half the sweets were gone the two of them started chatting again. "So how did you become a model?" Faith started another conversation while continuing to eat. Jill told her the story about how she met Greg and how she got to where she was.

"Wow I was hired about the same way. I was on vacation when I met Greg. He told me he was looking for new talent on the beach. I was surprise because I knew I had gained some weight during my stay but he said I looked great and told me to change into a bikini. I came back bulging out of my swimsuit and posed for Greg. He took me out to eat and told me he wanted me to get bigger and become a full time model. I took up his offer not knowing his full intention but I have come to realize how big Greg's girls get."

"I was shocked that such a beautiful girl like you would let themselves go like you have."

"I was a bit concerned at first, but I loved eating food and if gaining weight was the consequence so be it. I find my body to be quite sexy and I love how I look." 

Jill was a little speechless. How could she call herself sexy? Jill thought her face was cute, but with rolls of fat and an ass that big she didn't know how anyone would find her sexy. 

"Aren't you satisfied with how big you have become?" Faith inquired.

Faith had stopped Jill midbite into a cream filled donut. As she paused the cream dripped off in a big chunk on to her thigh. 

"What do you mean 'how big you have become'?" Jill asked in a very serious tone

"I didn't mean to offend you. I'm just assuming that since you have been here you have put on some weight."

"I have been dieting and working out so I can be a sexy model for Greg. I have even been working on my tan. It looks like all you have been doing is eating for two months straight. There isn't much sexy about that." Jill said with a demeaning tone.

"Oh so you were a big girl before you came on board." Faith replied keeping her composure. "Some of my friends are like that, they grew up big and when they…"

"Excuse me!" Jill interrupted. "I have never been a 'big girl". When I came down to Mexico I was a healthy 23 year old. I may have put on a few pounds at the resort, but I am not fat."

"Hun I think you need to take a look in the mirror. You are almost as big as me. Didn't you know what you were getting into?"

"Greg didn't hire me because I was fat; it was because I was a bombshell."

"Hun Greg doesn't hire any skinny girls. He gets big ones and makes them bigger. Think about the life style here. What did you eat after the photo shoot?"

"I came back and ordered some burgers for a snack." Jill said

"Did you get the six extra burgers and milkshakes and chicken tenders to go with all of that."

"Yeah, plus a box of nuggets. And then for dinner." Jill was about to continue when Faith stopped her.

"Stop right there. You had that for a snack before dinner. That meal would feed a family of six or more. You consumed all those calories and then ordered more for dinner. You can't tell me eating like that for the past week hasn't made you balloon up in weight."

"Well I haven't. Just look at me I'm as skinny as the day I arrived."

"Honey," Faith started in trying to be compassionate "You are far from skinny. You over indulged on vacation and got a bit chubby. After you arrived here your appetite went into over drive and you started packing on the calories. Just look at your belly. It hangs in your lap. And you breast fill your entire shirt and hang down on top of your extended belly. And your legs are so wide they touch all the way to your knees and extend to fill that whole seat." While Faith described Jill's features; Jill explored each area as she talked about it. 

She took her massive jugs, one in each hand and felt their weight. They were much bigger than she remembered. She then looked down at her exposed belly. It did indeed spread into her lap. It rolled over her shorts both in the front and on the sides. She had big love handles that created a muffin top all the way around her midsection. Then she looked at her legs. The cream had fallen in between them and smeared on both thighs. She also had numerous crumbs in her lap as well. She squeezed her fat for the first time, taking a belly roll in each hand.

"How did I let this happen? I never really took the time to look at my body. I don't think I have a mirror here. I never noticed the size clothes I was wearing. This is horrible. I can't keep living like this, I'm going to give Greg a piece of my mind."

"Well it's about time for me to get going. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but you don't have to change yourself. Myself and the other models here, we all love our bodies, and I know you will learn to love yours as well."

"It's ok Faith, it's not your fault, I should have never let myself go like this and let Greg trick me into thinking that I was beautiful and sexy." Faith got up and gave Jill a hug. Jill could feel her warm soft arms press against her, and her belly stop her from getting all the way around Jill. 

"I'm really glad I got to meet you, I hope I can see you again soon."

"I hope not, I'm going to get out of this place" Jill replied.

With that Faith waddled out of Jill's condo, closing the door behind her. At this point Jill didn't know what to do. She had come out of denial and finally accepted that she was fat. Jill started to cry, hanging her head down into her large chest. _"How did this happen? I was attractive and now I'm a pig. Why did I not think that eating all that food wasn't going to make me fat. It just all tasted so good, and everybody kept telling me that I looked so good. I thought being a model meant I was skinny." After she regained her composure she decided to take action. I may be trapped here for now but the moment I see Greg he is going to get a piece of my mind."_

Jill's first movement was to get rid of all of the mess. She didn't want to be reminded of food. Jill also decided she was not going to eat all the unhealthy stuff she had at her fingertips. She had been giving into her every craving and its effects were devastating.

There was little for Jill to do so she decided to be proactive and work out around the apartment again. She changed into her work out clothes, and started her work out. The thought of food wouldn't leave her head. Because she was thinking about her weight she was thinking about all the food that got her that fat. She thought about how she had not eaten lunch and it was about that time of day. 

She decided to take a break and find a healthy lunch. She looked through all the take out menus near the phone. Nothing had changed from last time. All the meals came with very fattening main courses and sides that Jill knew they would make her order. There was not one healthy thing to order. 

She decided to forgo temptation and look for something in the condo. She opened up the cupboard with the donut supply. "Of course there is not going to be anything in here, all these cupboards are filled with sugar and sweets." 

She looked in a few more but only found snack cakes and honey buns. "I guess I will just have to go hungry. That will make me drop weight even faster." 

Jill went back to working out, but the thought of her empty stomach. After only a few minutes Jill quit her workout because her stomach hurt so much, "I'm so hungry I can't take it." 

After she stopped her stomach felt better but food was still on her mind.

She went to go lie down and try to forget about food. She lied in bed and tried to force herself to sleep. Just as she was about to pass out from sheer will power and hunger the phone rang. Her first thought was that it was Greg calling. She rushed to the phone so she could give him a piece of her mind. She picked it up and have a very serious hello in to the speaker.

The boy on the other end of the phone tensed up and began to read his speech. "Hello, my name is Billy and I'm just calling to inform you that we have opened up a new restaurant in your area and we would love for you to try us out. We serve the area's best tacos and burritos. We would love to send you a complimentary meal with as much and as many menu items as you would like, we know once you try something from our selection you will come back to us whenever you order out again."

"You want me to order one or more of everything on your menu so that I will fall in love with your food and whenever I feel like getting fatter I can call you and pig out again?" 

"Well we just recommend you try a wide variety so you find something you will like. I did not mean to offend you or say anything about your weight."

"Well no thank you, I don't need your massive amounts of greasy beef, I'm already large enough." With that she hung up the phone. Jill was too angry to go try and sleep again. She thought that maybe the TV would take her mind off of food. She plopped back down in the chair that almost didn't fit her waist, and turned on the TV.

After an hour of only finding commercials about life insurance and infomercials about kitchen equipment, Jill's boredom and hunger were distracted by a knock at the door. Again she thought that this would be Greg. She got ready to give him what he had coming to him. She stormed her way to the door, crashing down each hefty leg as she walked. Her leg fat jiggled as she waddled. She flung open the door to find that it was not Greg that had approached her door, it was a pizza delivery boy.

The boy was holding several pizza boxes. He stepped inside without being given permission forcing Jill to take a step back. Jill tried not to look at the pizzas, she just stared into the boy's eyes. "Hi ma'am, we are going around giving free pizza to all of our best customers. You are our highest rated customer in the area so you are being given 5 free pizzas!"

"No, I don't want them."

"I'm sorry ma'am we can't take no for an answer," the boy replied. He placed the pizzas on a table next to him inside her condo. 

"Thanks for being such a great customer, enjoy your meal." The boy smiled and left. Jill just looked puzzlingly at the door and thought why me.

Jill left the pizzas at the door, she had no intention of eating them. She went back to the TV to see if she could find something good on now. Never ending commercials one after another was all she got for a few minutes. 

Then Jill started to smell something. The smell was so distracting she stopped focusing on the crappy TV. The smell made her stomach growl loudly. The smell Jill was now being attracted towards was the smell of the fresh pizza wafting thru her condo. The boxes were giving off an orgasmic smell that Jill could not ignore. The scent of freshly baked pizza made Jill's head spin in hunger. The moment she could get a clear thought in her head she remembered that no matter how good the pizza smelled she had to remain strong. 

Jill locked herself in her bedroom away from the greasy feast. She hid under her covers trying to escape the smell. She was too little too late, the smell had penetrated even the corners of her room. She got up and decided she had to do something, she couldn't keep living with this smell. She grabbed the boxes and brought them into the kitchen. 

She opened one box and was about to empty it into the trash when she stopped. She put the box on the counter, open. She looked into it and her lips started to water again. The 20" pizza was piled high with cheese and meat. The pepperonis had pools of grease and the pizza dough looked flimsy from the grease content it had absorbed. 

Jill's stomach growled. "I need to eat something. I can't starve myself, I'll die. Maybe just one slice will get me through the day? Out of everything available to me pizza has the be the most nutritious, it has vegetables, meat, dairy, and fiber. All that was missing is fruit." J

ill still hesitated on eating the pizza. She slowly moved her hand into the box. Right before her hand touched a slice she took a big breath in threw her nose. The concentrated sent shot right up into her and kicked her hunger craving into over drive.

Jill slammed her hand into the box grabbing two slices. She stacked them on top of each other and started wolfing them down. She got to the crust and just threw it back in the box. She grabbed two more and continued on. She was chewing faster than ever. She brought the next bite to her mouth long before the last one had been chewed fully. The anticipation of getting the next cheesy, greasy bite into her mouth was hard to handle. She just wanted more pizza faster. 

After she finished the first box she slipped the other four to the end of the counter. within reach of the refrigerator, Jill decided to open it up and grab the first bottle of soda she touched. She guzzled down the sugary beverage and opened up the next box. she polished this one off faster than the first. Between several bites Jill would wash the greasy mess down with a big swig of soda. When she finished a bottle she would throw it to the floor and grab another.

She moved from box to box eating everything that was inside. Each pizza had piles of meat on each slice just the way Jill like them. After she had eaten all the pizza she chugged the rest of the soda that was in the bottle she was holding. She dropped that to the floor and went straight back to the fridge. This time she was grabbing containers of pudding. Her refrigerator had been stocked with quart containers of pudding and Jill was snapping the lips off of them and then pouring the liquid goodness down her throat. After she had cleaned off four of those she continued on her rampage to the cupboards.

She grabbed two boxes of honey buns. She plopped back on the floor and ripped the boxes open. After removing the plastic wrapper from the sleeve of buns she proceeded to push them into her mouth whole. She would put an entire one in her mouth before chewing. She got the glazing all over her face, but it didn't slow her down. After she finished box number one she moved on to box number two. Jill started to slow down taking smaller and smaller bites as she went through this box. 

As she chewed she rubbed her full belly trying to make room for more food. The belly had extended further into her lap from all the food it now held. Jill finished the last of the buns and let out a big sigh of relief. she leaned back against the counter in her kitchen. she sat there breathing and rubbing the food off her face. Her hands were covered in glazing, grease, and pudding too so she was just rubbing it around where ever she touched. 

Jill's chest was covered in pudding and crumbs. Big globs of pudding had run down her chest and into her cleavage. She licked her fingers for good measure and then closed her eyes. She relished in the feeling of fullness and also kicked the crap out of herself for letting her go off the deep end like that. 

As she continued to smear the pudding and grease around on her belly and massive boobs she phone rang again. This time she knew it was Greg. She knew that he had found out about her denial and now her indulgence. He had to be calling her to let her know it was not going to stop and that she was going to get bigger and bigger. She knew there was no going back, she didn't have the will to resist all the food that surrounded her.

She shifted her massive body across the kitchen floor towards the phone. She picked it up and said hello in a depressed voice. "Hi, I'm the manager from The Beefy Taco, and I just found out that you refused our complimentary order. I fired the boy who did not fulfill our service to you, and just sent out one of everything on the menu. We know you will enjoy your order and call us back real soon for more."

"Fine, I'll take it and I'll eat it all. Balloon me up Scotty, there is no denying now that I'm fat."

"I'm glad you could see it our way. Hope to be hearing from you soon Jill." Jill gave no notice as to how the man knew her name, she just waited for her next meal.


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (May 19, 2008)

*Chapter 4 --- The Second Shoot*

Jill awoke the next day, the day of her second photo shoot. Her last thoughts before she went to bed were going to come true, time for breakfast. Jill got up and wiped her mouth off. She looked down at the sauce stains on her shirt and decided to change.

She took off her shirt and went to her closet to find something sexy to wear. She wanted to look good when she showed up to the shoot and she also wanted to look good for any males that were watching. She realized that she really didn’t have to look good, she was a model and everyone there would know it.

It is a good thing there was not a mirror on her room because if she saw it she could realized that her self-image was not what the world saw and defiantly not what tourists saw in the postcards she was about to put her face all over. It was hard enough not to realize that she was not the hot model she believed she was by the large belly that hung in front of her and the large ass she sat on to scarf down her ever fattening breakfast.

But still she was not aware and ordered a huge breakfast as always. She got her dream breakfast from last night, stacks and stacks of French toast which she covered in melting butter and sugary syrup. She had been craving them when she fell asleep and with her great modeling job she was able to afford whatever she wanted to eat on the company’s dollar. 

As always she made a mess of herself. The dried wing sauce was now mixed with syrup and butter around her mouth. She finished her meal easily. She was starting to be able to handle more and more food. She wished that she had ordered a bit more because her belly was not as full as she was used to feeling it. She soon got over that when she found cubbards full of snackcakes in the kitchen. She broke into a few of them and filled her mouth until she got that full feeling in her stomach. She rubbed her full belly and before she could go clean up there was a knock at the door.

“I bet I know who that is,” Jill said as she jiggled her way to the front of the house. She opened the door and of course Greg was awaiting her. 

“Hurry,” he said as he grabbed her out of the house. “We are going to be late.”

“Late? Then maybe you should have gotten here a little bit earlier” Jill said as he rushed her to the car. “What about shoes, I’m not even wearing shoes?”

“You’re going to the beach darling, you don’t need shoes.” Jill got into Greg’s car and they were off. Like always Jill had no clue where they were going, but the two of them seemed to arrive on time. Greg got out of the car and started to rush off. “I’m leaving you in the hands of my assistant; she will take great care of you.”

“Assistant?” Jill questioned

“Hi” Jill heard a squeaky voice say from behind her “Nice to meet you, I’m Mel, Greg’s assistant.”

“Oh, well nice to meet you Mel.”

“If you need anything at all just let me know. I’ll be telling you where you need to go and when you need to be there. Don’t worry everyone knows about you and everyone is very friendly so don’t be afraid to ask anyone a question.”

“Well thank you Mel. I guess I will ask what I am supposed to be doing now?”

“Well you don’t have to be anywhere just yet, so you can just hang around and get to know some of the people.”

“Well, tell me about yourself then Mel.” Mel didn’t have a lot to say. She was about the same age as Jill, early twenties, and had been working for the company for less than a year. She had a bit better of an IQ than Jill and that explained why she was not the model and instead the assistant. One of her friends had become a model for this company the same way Jill did and Mel was asked if she wanted to become one too. When Mel refused to sign a contract after learning their true nature of business she applied to become Greg’s assistant. Her ditsy friend had fallen into their trap and Mel tried from the inside to get her out. Unfortunately Mel never saw her friend again so was unable to warn Jill of the lifestyle to come.

Now Mel would be a great person to show Jill the error of her ways, but after dealing with this business for almost a year she had become tainted. She no longer wanted to help anyone silly enough to fall into their trap. She thought to herself, _"If they are fine with becoming over sized whales then more power to them. "_

She was fully aware that Jill was in denial about her weight, or too stupid to realize that eating the way she did in her condo was making her bigger every day. But she was not going to say a word about it. She was paid well enough to keep her mouth shut and keep the models happy. 

Little did Mel know that she was also getting played. She had lost her touch with reality being surrounded by fat women for an entire year. The company had started overfeeding Mel slowly without her realizing it. Compared to what she saw the models eating her meals seemed like a standard portion. Mel had gained a little weight but none that she had noticed. It had come on very slowly. The company considered this their little side project.

But they also had to worry about their main project, especially today. Jill was going to see some of the other large models and it was going to be tricky to either keep her in denial or get her to see it their way. 

“Why are they photographing that beached whale?” Jill asked Mel when she had finally taken everything into her perception. The woman modeling was quite large and very unattractive to Jill’s eyes.

“Well we have many different types of postcards what we produce. Some are sexy, some are plain, and some are humorous. We have a group of larger models that we use of funny comical postcards.”

“Oh like the one I posed for that got me the job. I don’t know if you saw it but they used a computer to make me look almost as big as her. I was shocked at first because I knew I gained a little weight at the resort I was staying at, but once I realized that they had used a computer I agreed to model as long as they accepted me for me didn’t alter my later pictures. Thankfully I have lost all the weight I gained at the resort since moving into my condo. I worked out a lot since getting the job. I just want to look great for my audience.” Jill might have lost a pound or two if she worked out as much as she planned on, but so often her plans were interrupted.

“It defiantly shows. Well you should probably head on over to make-up” Mel said, eyeing her mouth. Mel directed her there and they went to work on Jill right away. Mel then led her to try on some suits. The man in charge of wardrobe complemented Jill on her even tan. This pleased Jill and made her want to get an even better one. After this the two of them were just waiting for the girl currently modeling to be done, and then it was Jill’s turn.

“Who is that up there now?”

“Oh, that’s another of Greg’s girls. Her name is Faith. She had been modeling for a couple of months now.”

“Greg has large girls on his staff too?” As Jill looked at Faith she saw her really showing off her curves. Faith was a big girl, almost as big as the first one that Jill saw. There was something different about Faith though, Jill wasn’t repulsed by her like she was with the &#8216;beached whale’. Jill actually thought she was pretty cute. 

“It’s actually his specialty.”

“Wow, I would have never known. Well he really knows how to pick em, behind all that fat Faith looks like she would be a cute girl.”

“Oh yes she is quite popular because of her looks.” After a short pause it was finally Jill’s turn. “Alrighty Jill, it’s your time to shine.” 

Jill heaved herself over in front of the photographer and started posing for her pictures. They took picture after picture; Jill thought they were never going to stop. But after a while and a few different bikinis her shoot was over. A skinny hot Mexican woman came up to Jill and told her she did a great job as she proceeded to start modeling.

Mel then led Jill to where Greg was. He had just been talking to three large ladies and then he turned to talk to Jill.

“You did great Jill. Everyone’s eyes were on you.” Greg exclaimed

“Gee thanks Greg. I just feel so natural in front of camera.”

“Well you have had quite the day, how about I give you a ride home of you can get off those feet and rest.”

“That sounds just perfect.” The two of them got into his car and Jill waved goodbye to Mel as she was standing next to the refreshments table nibbling on a doughnut. “Hey Greg can I ask a favor of you?”

“Sure thing darling.”

“Well I really enjoyed my tan yesterday and just wondered if we could go back some times soon and work on it a bit more. I mean I just want to look my best for the picture. Since this is my career now I really want to work every day on having my body look its best.”

“Oh believe me; you work hard every day to look good. I’d say we could go tomorrow but I have a surprise for you tomorrow”

“Really, more surprises for me?”

“Yep, and all I can say about it is just don’t order breakfast until I get there tomorrow.”

“Oh I’m so curious now” Jill said as she giggled. “I can’t wait.” 

Jill and Greg had arrived to her condo, and as always, Greg led her to her door. Jill squeezed into her house and Greg left, telling her again about how wonderful a job she did. 

Jill was starving. The second she walked in her mind could only think about food. She had only eaten the large French toast breakfast and the snack cakes today. It was still only mid afternoon so she ordered out for a snack. She ordered from the same burger joint that she liked so much and they pulled up her old order again and said that it was already on its way. 

Jill had brought home some of the bikinis that she had modeled in so she went to her bedroom to put them away. She changed from her sexy outfit she had worn to the shoot, the one that still had sticky syrup and butter stains from this morning, into something a bit more comfortable. She pulled on a t-shirt and some sleeping boxers. Her doorbell rang and she rushed to answer it. The delivery boy handed her the big bags and she took them inside.

This was quite the afternoon snack. It was almost a week ago when she had ordered this meal without the additional boxes of chicken nuggets for just dinner alone. Now she was planning on eating this whole greasy meal and then getting a serious sized dinner. Jill started unwrapping burgers as fast as she was eating them. She was washing everything down with thick milkshakes and eating bites of chicken in between helpings. When she was done with her “snack” she looked at the clock and realized how late it was. “How it’s getting late I should order dinner, I gotta be up early for my surprise.

She wiped her greasy hand on her wide hips and then reached in the draw for a takeout menu. She found a new fried chicken menu in her hands and started reading it all over. After not being able to decide what to get she just decided to call and ask their opinion. She got the guy behind the counter at the store and asked him what was good. He started listing all sorts of foods and Jill was losing track of everything he was saying. There were mashed potaoes with all sorts of fixings and ten different kinds of fried chickens and gravy came on everything. 

After a brief pause and some hesitation on Jills part the man asked her if she wanted him to put together an order for her. She told him that would be great. His reply was that she would be most satisfied with what he picked for her and she would not go hungry. 

Jill was relieved that her decision was made for her. Her stomach was still quite full from her &#8216;snack’ but her fried chicken was now coming either way. It arrived on a large tray. Jill brought it in to her leaving room and removed the lid. The aroma that hit her nose was straight out of a southern kitchen. It smelled like grandmas country style cooking. 

There was a feast set before her. Buckets of fried chicken were laid out for her each accompanied by some mashed potatoes and containers of gravy. There were some sticks of butter in the try ready to be added to the warm piles of potatoes. Bowls of corn swimming in butter sauce were contained on the try too. Jill got a bottle of soda out of the refrigerator and started to eat her feast. 

She started with the small popcorn chicken clusters. She covered them all in gravy and dipped them in buttery potatoes before poping them in her mouth. After that she started ripping the skin and meat off chicken bones. Between legs she would eat mouthfuls of warn butter oozing potatoes. 

The rate Jill could eat was expanding exponentially. She had just downed all those burgers and she wasn’t slowing down on the chicken. Saw was drinking the corn right out of the bowl. Butter splashed everywhere. Jill didn’t care; she just focused on her food. Her hands became covered in grease and butter and potatoes, but she just kept eating more and more chicken. 

She started to slow down as she reached the end of the big feast. Jill had finished her soda and almost downed another one already. Her greasy hands could barely hold on to the bottle. She was drinking so fast she was getting it all over herself. As she finished she licked her fingers and wiped her hands off. She rubbed her huge belly in satisfaction. 

“And I was really hoping to have some desserts tonight, but I’m way too full for that now.” Jill said to herself. And she was not lying. There was not enough room for any desserts in Jill’s belly, especially not the amount Jill would order.

Jill finally went to bed full and content.


----------



## Mr. Monopoly (May 19, 2008)

*Chapter 6 - Getting to Like the Program*

"Hi there ugly!" Jill said to her stomach as she sat up in bed. She had just awoken after a long night of tacos. As she brushed some of the crumbs out of her cleavage she took in the fact that her boobs had become quite large. She always wished for bigger boobs but not like this; these were much bigger than she ever expected. She rubbed her hands around them to really grasp how big they had become. 

"Well I guess being busty is a plus, but you..." She looked past her bust to her stomach "You have become ugly and hideous." 

Jill's stomach gave out a rumble as she taunted it. "I guess you're hungry now, would you like me to add to your girth?" 

After a pause she removed her covers and heaved her body out of bed. "Alright you, I'll order some food." 

Jill called the breakfast place she called everyday and asked for whatever they were serving; "Yeah I know you're going to load it on like you always do, so just send it out." 

Her stomach growled again at her. Jill rubbed her belly and told it that its food would be there soon. She sat on the couch that she had become accustom to eating at. She pictured the large cake that was sitting on the table in front of her when she first got there. 

"You enjoyed that cake didn't you, with every bite I took you made me crave more. It was so rich and sugary I could't control my sweet tooth." As she remembered the delicious cake, her mouth watered and her stomach felt emptier. 

"What you wouldn't kill for another cake that size huh?" Jill spoke to her belly like it was another person. She flicked on the TV while she waited for her food. 

As usual, her food came promptly. She opened the door and took the food from the guy. She wasn't as excited about her breakfast as she normally was. The guy noticed it in her face. 

"Are you alright, ma'am?" The question woke Jill from her stooper, usually the delivery boys don't say much. 

"Huh?" she asked back 

"You just don't look as excited as you usually do. What's wrong?" 

"How much do you think I weigh?" 

"Oh geez" the question took the boy by surprise, "I don't know I'm not good at those sorts of things." 

"Well do you remember what I looked like a week ago? Probably slightly chubby and in need of a few less donuts. Well when you start your day off with a breakfast like this," Jill pointed at her order, "and then continue to eat until you go to sleep, you end up being as big as I am now. I'm not too thrilled." 

"How are you not thrilled? You get to eat whatever you want whenever you want and I think you look great for it. Men like women with curves and you have enough to drive every man you meet wild. Why do you think your boss pays for all this food? He loves watching you grow. I used to deliver to a woman named Chelsea. After a month or so in Greg's care she had doubled her weight." 

"Really?" 

"Yeah. They quickly became romantically involved. They used to make food part of their love making. I would deliver a bunch of deserts and melted chocolate and when Greg would open the door I could see Chelsea bursting out of her clothes in the living room awaiting the treats I had brought them--I was so jealous." 

"You're just pulling my chain, this is another ploy to try and get me to accept my fate. There is nothing attractive about being a fat slob," Jill commented back. 

"Jill, I would not lie to you, you are a beautiful girl and Greg is lucky to have found you." 

"Prove it then." 

The boy was startled once more, "How can I do that?" 

"Kiss me... Passionately." 

"That's a bit out of my bounds as a delivery boy." 

"So you're telling me that after delivering food to all these attractive girls every day you have never been with one of them?" 

"Well…," the boy trailed off. 

"Then kiss me. Put your arms around me, or as far as they will go, and give me a passionate kiss." She motioned with her arms where she wanted his to go. 

"If that will prove to you that you are an attractive woman, then I will do it." Jill became a little anxious. She didn't think that he would take up her offer. She was trying to prove him wrong, but now it looked like he was going to be proven right. Jill hadn't had any physical attention besides delivery boys examining every curve of her body when she was distracted by her food and her new exploration of her large boobs.

Jill was actually nervous to kiss this guy. Her love life had not been booming for a few years, after she got out of college it was harder to meet men. For the first time in 24 hours she was not self-conscious about her body but she was worried about her performance. Before she could put more thought into it, the boy had put his hands behind her bulging love handles and pulled her in for a kiss. He kissed her passionately for a second before he broke away. She stood there in shock for a second, until he kissed her again. This time he squeezed her love handles and the kiss lasted even longer. 

"Holy crap," Jill was still in a bit of shock from the kiss. It was the best and only kiss she had gotten since she arrived in Mexico and it blew her off her feet. Jill was blushing from excitement. 

"You really gave it your all, huh?" for a second Jill had forgotten that she was fat, and reverted back into a flirty mode that she was used to. She put a hand on her hip and pushed out her chest. 

"Well I hope you can see it my way now. Being fat is beautiful." That statement brought Jill back to reality. She was no longer flirting with the boy, she was accepting herself as fat and that she could still be attractive. 

"Wow that explains so much. Chelsea and the restaurant, Greg and his models, all the special treatment I've gotten. Do you really think he loves me and wants me to be his fat girl?" Jill's head went back to spinning. She couldn't think straight. Should she be flattered? Greg was a cute guy but she didn't think it was smart to get with your agent. 

But did he single Jill out? Was he doing all this to be with her? All roads lead to yes, now all Jill could do was to think about if this is what she wanted. Did she want to be fat for the rest of her life or even bigger? Everything was so new to her. She still didn't feel very attractive, but she was coming around to the idea that men liked how she looked. 

The delivery boy said his goodbyes and left the food inside. Jill stood in her door way thinking for a few more minutes. She slowly reached down and picked up her food and walked it into the kitchen. After placing it on the counter she picked up the phone and called Greg. 

"Hello, this is Greg speaking." 

With a stern tone she said "We need to talk. Please come over." 

"I'll be right there." His tone was rushed and he hung up the phone. Jill put the receiver back down and sighed all alone in the kitchen. Jill opened a container of fresh cinnamon rolls. She nibbled on them as she waited for Greg to arrive. She was not eating with her regular gusto. Her stomach was not as pleased but it was getting fed after being very hungry and her sweet tooth was being soothed from the rich frosting. She had temporarily lost her mojo for eating. 

She craved making a slob out of herself but now she was resisting. The more she ate the more she enjoyed it. The cinnamon and sugar filled her belly and started to give her the good feeling that she was used to. She felt warm inside, she felt happy. 

As she finished off the container of cinnamon rolls, a knock at the door appeared. She knew who it was and she knew what she was going to tell him. She got a nervous feeling in her stomach again, but it was different than before. This feeling was more scared. She was scared of rejection. She was going to ask Greg if he planned this from the start and if he loved her. She wanted to find out what his intentions were and wanted to feel important to him. She was not going to be another notch on his long belt. 

She opened her door and there he stood. Her heart fell into her stomach. She clenched her meaty fist behind her back. "Greg, I'm almost speechless." 

"Jill let me go first, I owe it to you," Greg recommended 

"Go right ahead." 

"I never meant to steer you down a path that you were not going to be happy with." 

"And you thought I would be happy like this?" 

"Jill you are gorgeous, you should be happy. You have a great paying job and you are on your way to being a hugely successful model." 

"Yea, I already became huge, where do I go from here?" 

"Jill you are looking at this all wrong, you can be big and still beautiful. When that that delivery boy kissed you didn't he make you feel attractive?" 

"How do you know about that?" 

"We own all the restaurants in this town. All those phone numbers ring to our kitchen down the road and he makes our delivery's. He is a really great guy and he agrees that you are one of the most gorgeous women he has ever seen. You must have missed the way he looks at you when he delivers to you." 

"He told me that you and Chelsea used to be in business together." 

"Ah yes, that was a long time ago." 

"Did you love her?" Jill said with a slight hesitation. 

"Yes I did, but it was unwise to mix business with pleasure. I still remember our time together fondly and there are no hard feelings, but it just didn't work out for us." 

Jill choked a bit before her next sentence came out. She then swallowed and asked, "Do you love me?" 

Greg paused before answering. "Jill you are a beautiful girl and I personally find you very attractive, but I can't get involved with one of my models again. Jill I hired you because I saw a lot of potential in you and as you have grown over the past week you show promise to become one of our best models, and I don't want this revelation turn your attitude about this job around." 

"So you just thought I had potential?" 

"It was obvious from when I saw you on the beach that you had let yourself go during your vacation, a lot of women do at the resort you were at. One of the bell boys actually works for us and gives us information on which guests are enjoying their stay more than the rest. When you ordered the amount of food that you did our red flag went off and I came to meet you." 

"So that was really me in that postcard. I had really porked up. How can I keeping living this life Greg?" 

"Jill, I can make you so rich and famous. Mexico is just the start. You will travel the world and meet some of the most famous people on the planet. What are you going to do if you leave this job? Move back to New York where is it cold most of the year? I'm talking beaches that only a few dozen people know about, golden hotel rooms, and the most expensive meal you can imagine. They can all be yours if you stay with us." 

"Do I need to keep getting bigger?" 

"Everyone reaches their peak, but yes you will get bigger. The bigger you become the farther you will go. It's up to you and your appetite where your peak is, but I see a lot of growing in your future. Jill I want you to meet someone, will you come out with me to dinner tonight?" 

"Am I going to leave stuffed like a Christmas turkey?" 

"Most likely, but I'll leave that up to you. I know this dinner will change your mind completely. If it doesn't I promise to let you out of your contact with us and even let you stay in your condo with tons of aerobic equipment and healthy food until you want to leave." 

"Deal, one more dinner and then I decide to stay or leave." Greg left after telling Jill that he would be back in a few hours to pick her up for a early dinner. 

Greg arrived back with an evening dress for Jill to wear for the special occasion. She slipped into her room to change. The dress Greg had picked for her was stunning, she really liked it. Jill was just also stunned that the dress was as large as it was. She thought the size of the dress took away from the look of it but once she got it on hit hugged to her curves in all the right places, and accentuated her features perfectly. 

Once again they went to the best food joint in town, Chubby Chelsea's. The restaurant brought back memories, and made her stomach feel empty. Jill had lightly snacked on things around her condo but didn't over do it like most days. Greg lead her inside, and Jill was relieved to see that Chelsea was not hosting the front tonight, that would just be awkward. 

Greg told the hostess that the two of them were meeting two others and she politely pointed out where they were. She gave Jill a big smile as Jill passed her on her way into the restaurant. As the two traversed the dining area Jill saw a booth in the back that currently sat a skinny man about Greg's age and a woman about the size of Jill. Undoubtedly this is where they were headed. 

The smell of all the great food hit Jill's nose as they passed the door that lead to the large buffet. Her stomach felt even emptier. She was not used to having this much restraint with her diet, making a pig of herself and eating every little greasy morsel put in front of her was more her style. 

Jill didn't allow the smell to overtake her hungry appetite and continued to follow Greg to the back table. 

"Hi there Jim." Greg said to the other man. 

As Greg showed Jill to her seat next to the other woman, he acknowledged her with a complement "Why Brooke, you are looking lovely this evening." 

Brooke swallowed the food in her mouth and thanked Greg for his gesture. Brooke actually didn't look to bad in Jill's eyes. In the same way she found Faith attractive beneath all the pounds of fat, Brooke had the same stunning features. She was also wearing a lovely evening dress that accentuated her lovely curves. 

"Jill, this is Jim my good friend and co-worker and his newest model Brooke." Both of them gave Jill a small wave. 

"Jill it's great to meet you. You really are the beauty that Greg made you out to be." Jim told her. Brooke kept her mouth full with the chicken breast she was eating but was looking in their new guest's direction. 

"Oh why thank you Jim." Jill replied softly. 

"Why don't us gents go get you ladies some food while you get acquainted?" Greg and Jim left the table with Brooke's empty plates after she finished her breast and let out a small burp. 

"Oh, excuse me," Brooke said apologetically. "So Jill how long have you been a model for?" 

"Just over a week, I guess." 

"Haha, you guess? I have only been with Jim for a few weeks but it's been a few of the greatest weeks I have ever experienced. We have been to all sorts of great restaurants and local landmarks. Did you know the in the ancient civilizations that used to be here thousands of years ago all the wives of the leaders were women our size? They were looked upon as wealthy and healthy and gave birth to many healthy children. After all those years not much has changed huh? We are still worshiped for our lovely bodies and are reimbursed handsomely for looking good, isn't that right?" 

"That is one way of looking at it." 

"I just can't believed how much my life has changed in such a little time. A few weeks ago I was just vacationing nearby and then I met Jim. He told me that I had the body of a model. I didn't buy it until he paid me for a short photo shoot. When he told me what he had in store for me how could I say no. Here I get served plates of warm food and tomorrow I get to travel down the coast with Jim hitting up each restaurant that catches my fancy. Or maybe I will go to the beach and sunbathe while I get a catering of treats brought to my side. Right now I would be back in New York eating a cold tuna sandwich in my cold apartment dreading the next day of work." 

"You're from New York too?" 

"Yes, I came down to Mexico on a month long vacation with a few of my friends and when I met Jim I never looked back." 

"Emily and Cassandra..." Jill said frightenedly. 

"Yes and the other was also named Jill. How did you know that?" Brooke said quite puzzling. 

"Because I came to Mexico with three of my friends and I thought they all had left back to the states by now but I guess one didn't make it." 

"Oh my God Jill, is that you? I didn't recognize you at all. The weight and your tan and everything, you look totally different." 

"I can say the same about you. But why? Why did you let yourself go?" 

"I should ask you the same question. When it comes to me I put on a bunch of weight at the resort. I outgrew the clothes I brought, so the day Jim came to the resort I was busting out of my clothing. I had fallen in love with the beaches and the sun, and when Jim offered me a job and said I could stay here forever I took him up on it. I didn't mind the weight at first, my boobs got so big and so did my butt. But when my stomach starting really filling out and hanging over all my bottoms I broke down in Jim's arms. He told me that I was the epitome of beauty and then proved it to me. He made me feel like a goddess so I just threw ambition to the wind and let myself go. It was the best decision I ever made. I have never been happier." 

"You're happy being this way?" 

"What's not to like, Jill? All the pampering and treatment. All the sun and beaches. All of the success. I can't wait to hit it big and start traveling all over the world." 

"Well, It's a lot nicer here than it is in New York..." 

"That's the spirit. And you won't believe the amount of looks I get from guys. I think they all secretly prefer fat women." 

"Really? So I can have fame and all the pampering I want and I can still find me a man and live happily ever after?" 

"That's my plan girlfriend," Brooke remarked as she stretched her thick arms above her head and arched out her back, pushing her belly out. Her arms jiggled as she raised them. The men could be seen returning after their long absence carrying large trays of food. 

"I grabbed a little bit of everything because I didn't know what you wanted," Greg said to Jill as he placed the tray down in front of her,"You don't have to eat it all." 

Jill turned to Greg and gave him a quick hug by wrapping her arms around his neck. 

"You're welcome...?" Greg said somewhat startled. 

"Thank you Greg. Thank you for giving me this opportunity and thinking so highly of me. I never saw myself as beautiful but you have made me more beautiful than I could have ever imagined", Jill went into her food with her old gusto. 

Brooke had already started in on her platter. Both of the guys looked at each other and smiled. The girls ate into the night having plate after plate delivered to them by their willing counter parts. They both lusted after their beauties as they continued to make bigger pigs of themselves. 

After many rounds of desserts the girls called it quits. They were helped up from the table by their men and embraced each other with a hug. Their bellies collided and their arms didn't reach very far around one another, but they hugged none the less. Greg took Jill back to her condo after their night out. Jill had become quite tired from all the dining into the night, she put a lot away. 

As they approached the front door Greg said, "So should I have them send over the treadmill tomorrow?" 

"Haha, I don't think that will be necessary, but could you do me one favor?" 

"Sure, anything for you," Greg replied. 

"Could you let that delivery boy loose on one of your girls?" 

"Of course, I know the perfect person." 

"Thank you; if it was not for him I wouldn't have been able to take this news as lightly." 

"He will get his reward, you can count on it." 

"Thank you. Goodnight Greg," She gave him one more full hug before going inside. She pressed him hard into her soft body and her curves surrounded him. After she let him go she waddled into her place and closed the door. She went to her room to take of the dress Greg had bought for her for the occasion. It had gotten a bit tighter than when she first put it on. 

She reached in her drawer and grabbed out a pair of sleeping shorts. She held them up to see how big they really were. They were huge compared to what she remembered buying for her old slim body back in NY. She smiled as she slid them up her chunky thighs. She put on a top and rubbed her belly as she slid it on. 

Her belly didn't feel as full as it could have been, so Jill waddled out to the kitchen and found a dessert menu. As she read over the choices her stomach grew more hungry and her mouth watered. She imagined how each treat would taste on her tongue. 

She decided to go for the gold and picked up her phone and rang in her order. Her stomach was big but her eyes were bigger. Jill ordered so much food that they had to wheel it in on carts. She had the boys put the carts in her room and then showed them out. She gorged herself on treats as she sit in her bed. Jill at into the night and drifted off to sleep with a plate of sweets in her lap. 

Jill had really let herself go and the future had a lot in store for our large model. Tomorrow was going to be the start of a new chapter.

The end?


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 8, 2011)

Four more chapters added to an old story from the archives.


----------

